# would you pay $3500 for this ford truck?



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

would you pay $3500 for a ford f700 DOT truck. 1992 5+2 speed, apx 100k miles, single axle dump with a ford diesel motor? it has central hydro and is already plumbed (with flow controls) for my sander. also plumbed for a plow. body and interior is in fair condition, has some small damage to fiberglass hood.


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

Only thing that hurts it in my opinion is the FORD diesel in a big truck. Otherwise worth the money.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i hear ya.... it only has about 210 hp?? but it would be plenty of power putting around town with 5-6 ton of salt.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Is it the DT444 or DT466? They are Navistar Engines, the same ones found in International Trucks.

The 444 is the 7.3L V-8 while the 466 is a 7.6L I-6.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

it's a FORD diesel. not sure what the model is. i know it's like the Navistar dt 466 you are talking about (about 200-220hp).
i wont ever buy a DT 444 again, we have one in a IH truck and it is gutless (about 135 hp) natural asperation.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The DT444 is the same engine (with different tuning) as the 7.3L Powerstroke.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

JohnnyU;408937 said:


> The DT444 is the same engine (with different tuning) as the 7.3L Powerstroke.


yep, we have 2 of the IDI natural asp. and 4 PSD's. the Ford truck i'm looking at is a FORD diesel I-6


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Right, what I'm saying is, the "Ford" I-6 diesel is a MUCH better engine than the PSD V-8. I know there will be 'haters' flocking to this thread now...

Diesels should never have been IDI, nor Naturally Aspirated, they just can't get enough air without some type of forced-induction.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

If you don't buy it I might. Where is this truck exactly?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i bought it today, i was wrong about the year it was a 1990.


----------

